# **OVERSTOCK BLOW-OUT ON ARP L5 2.3L HEAD STUD KITS**



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

***overstock blow-out on arp l5 2.3l head stud kits***









*THE INFO**:* 


Our mistake = your gain. Yes, we have a knucklehead here in our warehouse who made an ordering error a few months ago and put an extra "0" on the end of an ARP stocking order, resulting in an "OVERSTOCK BLOW-OUT LIQUIDATION SALE" for the ARP Head Stud Kits for the Audi 5-cylinder applications. Get in on this blow-out sale and save yourself some money while our economy is slow. We have a few of these kits left (PN: 204-4704) left in stock that we're doing for $124.95 with free shipping when paying with Visa/MC or $119.95 when paying with PayPal (for an additional $5 savings). This kits are in stock and ready to ship out to your door the day your order them. Customers in the local San Antonio/Austin (South or Central Texas) areas can save an additional $5 when they pick up their kit from our storefront.








ARP hardware and their products speak for themselves any racing enthusiast knows this. These Pro-Series head studs from ARP are cold-forged to ensure molecular integrity and heat-treated prior to thread rolling and machining. These studs are rated at a whopping 190,000 PSI and all kits come complete with hardened parallel washers for an even load distribution and accurate torque readings. If you're looking to build up a bulletproof 5-cylinder Audi motor, these ARP Head Studs are a great place to start. Do not pass up on this pricing because you'll never see them this low again! 


Fastener Style: Stud

Head Style: 12-point

Washers Included: Yes

Fastener Finish: Black Oxide

Fastener Material: 8740 Chromemoly

Application: Audi 2.2L, 2.3L, 5-Cylinder, 20-Valve



*PRICING INFO**:*
$124.95 with free shipping for lower 48 state Visa/MC paying customers.
$119.95 with free shipping for lower 48 state PayPal paying customers ($5 savings).
Those outside the lower 48 states can contact us for pricing on shipping. 


*HOW TO ORDER**:*
To place an order, simply IM us here on the Vortex and we'll call you on our dime to get your order in.


----------



## schnell20v (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: **OVERSTOCK BLOW-OUT ON ARP L5 2.3L HEAD STUD KITS** (MJM Autohaus)*

Are these under cut head studs? Wil they fit the 91 200 20v 3B?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: **OVERSTOCK BLOW-OUT ON ARP L5 2.3L HEAD STUD KITS** (schnell20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schnell20v* »_Are these under cut head studs? Wil they fit the 91 200 20v 3B?

IM sent.


----------



## pro_leonk (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: **OVERSTOCK BLOW-OUT ON ARP L5 2.3L HEAD STUD KITS** (MJM Autohaus)*

IM sent aswell


----------



## schnell20v (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: **OVERSTOCK BLOW-OUT ON ARP L5 2.3L HEAD STUD KITS** (MJM Autohaus)*

Do you still have these kts available?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: **OVERSTOCK BLOW-OUT ON ARP L5 2.3L HEAD STUD KITS** (schnell20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schnell20v* »_Do you still have these kts available?

We do.


----------



## nuugen (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: **OVERSTOCK BLOW-OUT ON ARP L5 2.3L HEAD STUD KITS** (MJM Autohaus)*

Still available?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

nuugen said:


> Still available?


Sorry for the late response (this new Vortex software is killing us). And yes, still available.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

All PMs have been responded to.


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

i'll take a set if you still have them :thumbup:


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

ordered, thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

We appreciate all the order, fellas (and we still have a few left).


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

still have these?


just getting ready to start my engine build.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Mentosman42 said:


> still have these?
> 
> 
> just getting ready to start my engine build.


We still have four (4) more kits left in stock at this price.


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

how much to ship to canada?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

MK1 Rabbit GTI said:


> how much to ship to canada?


Depends on how fast you need it, mate; check out www.usps.com (6 pound package) and you can see shipping quotes.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

Will these fit an aan engine code?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

eurotrashrabbit said:


> Will these fit an aan engine code?


 Same as the S4's, so yes, no reason why they shouldn't...


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

I will take a set please


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

Pm sent


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

This is too much hassle. I will order them from summit racing, you guys obviously don't want
My money


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

eurotrashrabbit said:


> This is too much hassle. I will order them from summit racing, you guys obviously don't want
> My money


Wow! Really? You just sent us a PM *yesterday* sir. Is allowing us 24 hours to respond too much to ask? I'm sorry that we'll be losing your business.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

I doubt you really care if you lose my buisness. I should of known better from previous experience with you guys.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

eurotrashrabbit said:


> I doubt you really care if you lose my buisness. I should of known better from previous experience with you guys.


Again, we're sorry you feel this way and that responding to a PM within 24 is unacceptable to you.


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Sorry for bumping an old thread but are these still available?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

AMD IS THE BEST said:


> Sorry for bumping an old thread but are these still available?


 I believe we do have one more set left. Please email us through the site at www.mjmautohaus.com with the part number you'd like.


----------

